# poor mans fly box



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice job. I did the same thing with the $9.00 clear o-ringed box from Academy. Couldn't find a foam I like so I cut long square strips from the backside of a shot-up bow target. My favorite fly boxes yet. I'll never buy another pre-made box. 
MIKE


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanted something that would fit in a shirt pocket for wading so I used a travel soap dish:


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

great simple projects.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Up north trout fishing I used a metal altoids box with a magnetic sign cut to fit. Holds a bunch of size 16-22 flies and fits in shirt pocket. Used another for pre-tied tippets.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Bay...Where do you find the EVA foam??


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Bay...Where do you find the EVA foam??


used the foam flooring we did my sons play room with.

had a bunch left over


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Bay...Where do you find the EVA foam??


look at a craft store too. like hobby lobby


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Sporting Goods places like Sports Authority carry it, but in big packs.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

I use 2mm foam sheets for gurglers, from craft store. They have thicker pieces that will work too. I found a nice plastic case at *plasticase.com*.. Few color options and still cheaper than large fly boxes at a local fly shop..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great boxes cheap.........

http://artbin.com/crafts/default.asp?p=Products&c=STORAGE+ESSENTIALS&s=QUICK+VIEW+STANDARD


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Great boxes cheap.........
> 
> http://artbin.com/crafts/default.asp?p=Products&c=STORAGE+ESSENTIALS&s=QUICK+VIEW+STANDARD


hell yea


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

I re-created some cliff beasts using the art bin boxes and a cheap foam camping sleeping pad from wal mart. Think I was in them about $15.00 ea.


----------



## ctind002 (Mar 23, 2012)

i make ones out of the big, clear artbin boxes, you can buy them at michaels or jo-anns craft stores, i use sheets of 6mm foam, i cut slits in them for the hooks just like cliffs, also you can paint the inside of the box before you glue the foam in and you have different colors to distinguish different boxes...redfish box, tarpon box, bonefishbox.. exc.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> i make ones out of the big, clear artbin boxes, you can buy them at michaels or jo-anns craft stores, i use sheets of 6mm foam, i cut slits in them for the hooks just like cliffs, also you can paint the inside of the box before you glue the foam in and you have different colors to distinguish different boxes...redfish box, tarpon box, bonefishbox.. exc.


my next project


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

what sort of glue should i use. i was also thinking you could use velcro and make multiple cut outs for the case and just switch out pads for different types of fishing i.e. a redfish pad and a tarpon pad.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

or just buy this: http://www.allenflyfishing.com/guide-fly-case/

problem solved and no crafting required.


----------



## ctind002 (Mar 23, 2012)

i had good luck superglue, i made 4 boxes, i ordered everthing online from joanns website and the artbin box's were on sale and the foam comes in 10 packs. the total was $29.27 they are the same box's as cliffs, they just have an small artbin logo on the front.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I used clear 2 part 5 minute plastic epoxy from HomeDepot. Sticks to the plastic well and the foam will rip before it comes loose.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?

Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?
> 
> Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.


that allen box is not big


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?
> 
> Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.



9 inch box fills up quick. made my 14 inch for 10$ done


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?
> >
> > Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.
> 
> ...


The allen box is big enough to hold more flies than you can use in a week's worth of trips.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> > > Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?
> > >
> > > Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.
> >
> ...


what if ya go on 2.6 weeks worth of trips and u need that one inch more of space for 3.722222 more flies ? hey!........ just sayin. plus the allen box has 2 L's in the name who would want that?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I love junkin's idea with the dry box. I'd also put a single strip of foam on the outside for wet flies to dry.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> I love junkin's idea with the dry box. I'd also put a single strip of foam on the outside for wet flies to dry.



good idea brah ! i used 3M spray adhesive. stuffs a beast


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > Well shoot.... When did Allen start selling those big boxes?
> > > >
> > > > Price ins't too bad once you figure in the cost of a box, foam and labor.
> > >
> ...


BAuhahahhhahhhah


----------

